# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Tefal Pro express

## τομ

Καλησπέρα σας.. έχω το ατμοσίδερο Tefal Pro express και από προχθές όταν το βάζω στη πρίζα δουλεύει ανάβει το πράσινο λαμπάκι ότι είναι έτοιμο και αφού πατήσω να βγάλει ατμό βγάζει λίγο και μετά σταματάει και ανάβει η ένδειξη ότι δεν υπάρχει νερό ενώ είναι γεμάτο. πατάω το reset ανάβει ξανά τοπ πράσινο και πάλι τα ίδια... ξέρετε μήπως που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## babismk

Άλατα στον αισθητήρα του νερού η χαλασμένος ο θερμικός διακόπτης του ατμού πάνω στο μπόιλερ!

----------


## lefas

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε tefal gv7620 express compact. Μπορείς μήπως να μου δείξεις πως είναι τα ανταλλακτικά που γράφεις για να τα αλλάξω; Σε λίγο θα βάλω και φωτογραφία από τα σωθικα του σιδερου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lefas

Καλησπέρα σας, τελικά πιστεύετε ότι το ανταλλακτικο που χρειάζομαι είναι αυτό; https://kokoris.gr/index.php?ProdID=...TSearch=GV7620Screenshot_20210819_121829_com.android.chrome.jpg

----------

